# Dear Terri



## Alpha (Oct 27, 2007)

If I send you a roll of Maco IR 820 Aura, will you give it a try?
http://www.mahn.net/TA820ce.pdf

Sensitivity, obviously, is up to 820nm. Here's the hum-dingers though..."aura" means no anti-halation, AND it comes is 35mm, 120, 4x5, and 8x10.


----------



## terri (Oct 28, 2007)

Max: you know I've secretly adored you, right?  



Well, of course I would be happy to give it a try - but isn't this stuff discontinued?? How old is your stock? My husband has been trying, off and on, to pick up 120 format of this stuff and hits a wall everywhere he's looked. If this is a new roll, where'd you find it? I'm curious.


----------



## Helen B (Oct 28, 2007)

terri,

Maco IR820c is available in 120 as Efke IR820 from Freestyle, Retro and Fotoimpex.

Oh, and in addition to the sizes listed by Max, it is also available in 5x7 and 127.

Best,
Helen


----------



## Alpha (Oct 28, 2007)

Helen, 820c is different from 820 Aura. 820c has the anti-halation backing. Aura does not. Also, Aura is not available in 5x7 and 127 according to Fotokemika.

I have several rolls of the 820c. I don't have any of the Aura right now. Freestyle is the only US distributor of Fotokemika films. You'd have to call them, as it is not currently listed on their website. Retro and Fotoimpex do have stocks, though.


----------



## Helen B (Oct 28, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> Helen, 820c is different from 820 Aura...



I thought that was evident from the name, so I didn't feel the need to explain it. I have about 40 rolls of 120 Aura left in the freezer if anyone is desperate for some old Aura, though I would like to keep some of it.

Best,
Helen


----------



## Jeff Canes (Oct 29, 2007)

I recall hearing a roomer or I am starting one than the current Maco/Rollie IR maybe an Agfa aerial IR from the last run or direct from the Agfa supper. Also noticed that Maco/Rollie now has B&W positive film.


----------



## Alpha (Oct 29, 2007)

Helen B said:


> I thought that was evident from the name, so I didn't feel the need to explain it. I have about 40 rolls of 120 Aura left in the freezer if anyone is desperate for some old Aura, though I would like to keep some of it.
> 
> Best,
> Helen



I wasn't criticizing you. I thought that you were correcting the Aura sizes that I listed.


----------



## Alpha (Oct 29, 2007)

Jeff Canes said:


> I recall hearing a roomer or I am starting one than the current Maco/Rollie IR maybe an Agfa aerial IR from the last run or direct from the Agfa supper. Also noticed that Maco/Rollie now has B&W positive film.



These rumors have been largely unsubstantiated. There's been some speculation that some of Fotokemika's emulsions are borrowed from Agfa Gaevert. That has neither really been confirmed nor denied by FK. It is doubtful though, as the new film they're billing as a tech pan replacement is distinctly different from APX25. I've shot on a number of the FK emulsions. At the very least, UP25 has a very different base, and I don't believe the emulsions are the same. From my test in TMAX developer, the 100 speed FK films don't seem to be the same as APX100. I don't recall if it was FK or Arista, but it does appear to be the case that one of them bought remaining bulk stocks of APX from Agfa-Gaevert as it went out of business and then rebranded them. As for B&W positive, I'm not sure. You'd have to check the FK website(s).


----------



## terri (Oct 29, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> Helen, 820c is different from 820 Aura. 820c has the anti-halation backing. Aura does not. Also, Aura is not available in 5x7 and 127 according to Fotokemika.
> 
> I have several rolls of the 820c. *I don't have any of the Aura right now.* Freestyle is the only US distributor of Fotokemika films. You'd have to call them, as it is not currently listed on their website. Retro and Fotoimpex do have stocks, though.


So, what are you sending me, bub? 120, 35, either is fine. Or, you could substitute a bottle of JL Chave. I'm just saying.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Oct 29, 2007)

1) I did not say that Fotokemika was using Agfa emulsions. What I said was Maco/Rollei was now using Agfa stock from the original Agfa vendors.

  2) From what I recall reading in review in Shutterbug and on APUG the two IR films film seem to be clearly different. 

  3) I have used UP25 in 35mm & 120, UP100 in 127 and APX100 in 35mm & 120. Have never used APX25.  The Fotokemika films have a very soft emulsion and could never be confused for Agfa IMO


----------



## Alpha (Oct 29, 2007)

Sorry Jeff, I misunderstood you. The only thing I don't like about UP is that the base is so thin, it curls like hell. I have to keep it under a dictionary for about a month just to get it into my neg sleeves.


----------



## Alpha (Oct 29, 2007)

terri said:


> So, what are you sending me, bub? 120, 35, either is fine. Or, you could substitute a bottle of JL Chave. I'm just saying.



I've only got the IR820c, and in 120. I wish I could send you the Aura but I've got none. You might like the film but I figured you'd prefer the lack of anti-halation backing. Besides, I'd have to send you at least two rolls. IIRC, the ISO is pretty different from HIE, it would require some adjustments from your regular IR workflow (you shoot HIE with a 29, rated at 400 right?). 

As far as the Chave, the last bottle of their regular rhone that I had was corked  and it's a pain to ship, though I might be able to work something out. In other news, I'd be happy to hook you up with some Ektalure if you'd like (about a dollar a sheet in 8x10)...it would love your oils.


----------



## terri (Oct 29, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> I've only got the IR820c, and in 120. I wish I could send you the Aura but I've got none. You might like the film but I figured you'd prefer the lack of anti-halation backing. Besides, I'd have to send you at least two rolls. IIRC, the ISO is pretty different from HIE, it would require some adjustments from your regular IR workflow *(you shoot HIE with a 29, rated at 400 right?). *
> 
> As far as the Chave, the last bottle of their regular rhone that I had was corked  and it's a pain to ship, though I might be able to work something out. In other news, I'd be happy to hook you up with some Ektalure if you'd like (about a dollar a sheet in 8x10)...it would love your oils.


A #25 rated closer to 350, but close enough.  I'm lazy and love to run around and handhold HIE when I can.

meh, I already have the 820c in my fridge, you got me needlessly excited with the Aura mention. When HIE is gone I'll probably call my IR shooting days over (at least for a while in mourning). HIE blows the doors off 820c in all its various badges. Just MNSHO. :mrgreen: My husband often uses 820c in his Rollei at ISO 12; I can't be bothered just yet.

Corked Chave....makes me choke up to think about it. We're taking one to dinner this week (don't know which vintage he's going to grab, but it will be an older one) and am PRAYING it's good. Wish us luck!


----------



## Alpha (Oct 29, 2007)

I still can't figure out why Chateauneuf has that band-aid smell when aged. It's kinda creepy actually, but I like it...really musty. I think it's just grenache that does that. I've never smelled it any other grape. A couple months ago, I had a bottle of the '00 Pegau. It was the most delicious band-aid I've ever drank.


----------



## terri (Oct 29, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> I still can't figure out why Chateauneuf has that band-aid smell when aged. It's kinda creepy actually, but I like it...really musty. I think it's just grenache that does that. I've never smelled it any other grape. A couple months ago, I had a bottle of the '00 Pegau. It was the most delicious band-aid I've ever drank.


One man's band-aid is another man's horse blanket....and I happen to love it. Gimme that barnyard every time, honey! Grenache is such a great varietal, and perhaps the most food-friendly when solo. 

A 2000 Pegau. :thumbup: You're just bragging, really. You should never be in the same room with my husband; you geeks would go on all night, I fear. Your profile matches his! And I'm already paying for 2 storage rooms and have a damn 75 bottle cooler at the house for what he calls his "overflow"! It never ends.


----------



## Helen B (Oct 29, 2007)

Aren't Agfa-Gevaert (not to be confused with AgfaPhoto) still in business making films, including aerial films? The APX line came from AgfaPhoto. I throught that Maco had said that the new Rollei IR film was an A-G aerial film.

Best,
Helen


----------



## Alpha (Oct 29, 2007)

I think that they do still have limited production of aerial films such as the Avitone line. I've thought about picking some up for comparison, but it comes in really strange sizes like 10"x10". 

As far as AG vs APhoto, I was under the impression that it was the other way around. I thought APhoto was the one that manufactured all the processing machines and the like, which I thought was still operational. Of course I could be wrong about that. The plants that I've physically seen closed have all been AG.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Oct 29, 2007)

I read somewhere that Agfa had outsourced all of if's B&W film manufacturing many years ago. And was only making color film in house when the split off occurred.  But now since A-F's bankruptcy a few of those vendors have gone under because they where almost total depend on A-F work.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Oct 29, 2007)

Helen B said:


> --I throught that Maco had said that the new Rollei IR film was an A-G aerial film.
> 
> Best,
> Helen


that's what I read too


----------



## Alpha (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't know that could be the case. I'm not seeing any aerial films that match the description.

Avitone P is mostly ortho, except for one, which is blue-sensitive.
Aviphot is panchro, no extended sensitivity.
Aviphot Chrome is also panchro.
Avisense 2000 can be IR or near IR, but it's built for exacting sensitometry. I don't believe an emulsion like that could be cost effective for consumers.

My feeling is that FK has got to be making a proprietary emulsion.


----------



## Helen B (Oct 29, 2007)

I tried to remember where I had read the latest info. here it is: One story about where Maco film comes from.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Oct 29, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> -----My feeling is that FK has got to be making a proprietary emulsion.


 
  Back in the late 60&#8217;s or early 70&#8217;s International Paper owed Adox, they shutdown the consumer film division but keep x-ray running. They licensed or sold their B&W emulsions to Fotokemika. That's story I have always seen.

  I saw a review in Shutterbug on the new Maco/Rollie color film, it is a 400-ISO an A-G aerial film.


----------



## Alpha (Oct 29, 2007)

Jeff Canes said:


> Back in the late 60s or early 70s International Paper owed Adox, they shutdown the consumer film division but keep x-ray running. They licensed or sold their B&W emulsions to Fotokemika. That's story I have always seen.
> 
> I saw a review in Shutterbug on the new Maco/Rollie color film, it is a 400-ISO an A-G aerial film.



I don't have any real reason not to believe you, but Agfa doesn't list any film on their website that matches the description...


----------



## Helen B (Oct 29, 2007)

For the maskless colour film: Aviphot Color X400 PE1? There is also a 200 speed maskless colour film that is not listed - I think that it is being phased out.

The new Maco IR film is not a current Agfa film according to:

this thread about it being coated by Agfa Gevaert.

Best,
Helen


----------



## terri (Oct 30, 2007)

This thread started with such promise. 



> If I send you a roll of Maco IR 820 Aura, will you give it a try?


 
And he doesn't even have the film. :x


And now the title makes me expect to see questions pertaining to the woes of the lovelorn - go ahead, I've been happily married over 20 years, I could at least answer relationship questions. :mrgreen:


----------



## Jeff Canes (Oct 30, 2007)

I&#8217;ve been think about getting some of that 127 IR, but I keep but it off, because my last attempt with HIR turned out poorly, plus I only a yellow/greenish filter for that camera.


----------



## Alpha (Oct 30, 2007)

I hadn't realized it was discontinued. Otherwise I would have been more than happy to buy a roll or two and send them your way.



terri said:


> This thread started with such promise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff Canes (Oct 30, 2007)

I want to know where the loving husband&#8217;s work buys those 9-1/2 roll, do they by a full lot for Kodak, a few single roll for a dealer or have they gone digital too. Can you image LF IR.


----------



## Alpha (Oct 30, 2007)

LF IR is fantastic. Long gone are the days of HIE in 4x5 though. Now it's all FK.


----------



## windrivermaiden (Oct 30, 2007)

I feel like I'm in a foreign country hearing a different language....:greenpbl:


----------

